# Snow all year on West Coast?



## 3vod (Jan 7, 2009)

Like the title says.. I was wondering if there is any mountain here on the West Coast that stays with snow, all year long. I want to skip summer this year. haha


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mt. Hood in Oregon


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Good ol' Timberline


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Timberline was open into September this year. Mammoth usually closes on July 4th


----------



## 3vod (Jan 7, 2009)

^^ 

nice.. full running lifts and everything? Whats the nearest city to live in if you know?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Portland would be the nearest larger city. There may be some smaller towns nearby.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea closest large city is Portland if you need work. If your just looking for places to squat in an apartment for a few months places like Sandy or Hood River are the closest cities to T-Line.

No way to know how good it will be this year though we havent had as much snow...but this is what it looked like in 2k7 which i also think was also a bad snow year
YouTube - Timberline _ Palmer Snow Field in Summer


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I believe Portland is only about an hour away, and you've got all the surrounding suburbs in the area, Gresham, Sandy, Government Camp, ect... just depends on how big of a city you want. 

I've lived on the other side of Hood (over in Central Oregon) my whole life. If I were to move from Central Oregon and had to choose the Portland area would definitely be my pick! The only thing that would totally bum me out is all the darn rain


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Mrs.Queez said:


> I believe Portland is only about an hour away, and you've got all the surrounding suburbs in the area, Gresham, Sandy, Government Camp, ect... just depends on how big of a city you want.
> 
> I've lived on the other side of Hood (over in Central Oregon) my whole life. If I were to move from Central Oregon and had to choose the Portland area would definitely be my pick! The only thing that would totally bum me out is all the darn rain


Depends where you live in Portland, if you live on the east side then yea an hour and a half, if you live on the west side 2 hours. It can get worse if traffic is bad.. If you lived in Sandy or Hood river you'd always be 30 minutes away lol..


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Move to the southern hemisphere for their winters, then back north!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

got to hike a few yards

YouTube - Excavator clears snow banks at Artist Point

YouTube - WSDOT snow blower in action

YouTube - SR 542 - Driving the road to Artist Point


----------

